# OK Lets go



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Glad to see that we can continue to discuss our needs, and want's   

Thanks "Guys"


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Taxidermist, it's good to see that you also found us.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I was having withdrawls bad when the forum was closed. Now life is good once again! *()*


----------

